# Scroll Saw reviews overwhelming??? HELP



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's the deal. I have been reading the scroll saw reviews for several weeks now and just can't make up my mind. What Scroll Saw should I buy? I am asking anyone with experience to weigh in with their thoughts on the topic.

I consider myself a weekend warrior. I have never made the same thing twice (at least I can't remember if I did). I have been intrigued by intarsia lately. Ok passed intrigued more like obsessed. I have attempted to do a piece on the band saw with some success, but clearly need a scroll saw. I also like to cut out 3D puzzles on my band saw out of 2" lumber, considering using the scroll saw for this also. Right now I have an old craftsman 13" so anything will be an upgrade.

I am looking at the Excalibur 16" EX-16 and the Dewalt 20" DW788. Seem's like I can't go wrong with either. Then I read the review on the Menards Masterforce 18" at less than half the price and……… Well let's just ask, should I spend the extra money is it worth it for what I want to do. I know in the past, I have found that if I have to force the tool to do the job I abandon it quickly. Please weigh in. I appreciate and value all your responses.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Had a Craftsman, had a Dremel. I own a Dewalt and never looked back. Added the legs, foot pedal lift and light. Love it.


----------



## OHpjmac (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had a Hegner since I bought new in 1986 and and the only thing I had to replace was the pump. I had a Dremmel for a very short time and I did not think much of it.


----------



## Madwood (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been scrolling for ovewr 25 yrs and have gone through ay least 6 saws that I can remember. $ yrs ago, I bought a Dewalt through Grizzly and I have done more scrolling than ever before. My thought is to get the best tool you can afford the first time. This way your money isn't wasted and neither is you interest. If you pick up a clunker of a saw and have to fight it to get quality cuts, you may lose interest entirely.

You can't go wrong with either the EX16 or the DW788 although 4 inches more throat is always a plus.

John


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I currently have a Hitachi model that has been discontinued. When I upgrade it will be to a Dewalt. I have 2 Dewalts in my school shop and I love them. When working at home, all I do is scroll.

If you prefer a lower cost option…recently one of the scroll saw magazines reviewed all sorts. The porter cable, sold at lowes, reviewed really well. It appears to be a different paint job on the hitachi that I own (i am not sure if it really is) I used it breifly in the store, and it seemed to work well. I believe that the porter cable saw is $180.

I don't remember which of the menards saws it is, but one of them only takes pinned blades. That will likely become a point of frustration for you. I personally didn't like the look and feel of the masterforce saw, but it might be just me.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I bought a HF scrollsaw when I started this hobby. I though it was a steal at $69. 
That thing is like a wild horse; It vibrates, jumps and make a lot of strange noises.

I bought a dewalt recently: It is a joy!

Very little noise. almost no vibration. I use it at night a couple of times and my wife didn't notice.

I had no problem cutting through 13/16 oak.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

I put my two cents in for the Dewalt or Excalibur. If you are willing to spend the money I am sure you would be happy with a Hegner too as long as you get a variable speed model.

There were a few people of late that have had issues with vibration on new Dewalt saws. It seems there is a quality control issue. In another forum, they have discovered a misalignment between the top and bottom arms seems to be the issue which causes more than normal front to back movement on the blade. Some people have been lengthening the screw holes on the end of the bottom arm to bring the bottom blade holder forward slightly which has made a big improvement. This, of course would void any warranty I'm sure. I have only seen a few people with this issue but it's something to think about.

Personally I have only used the Dewalt and I think it's a great saw. Ours is about 14 years old, has seen lots of use and has never needed anything besides one new set of blade holders. Still, I am yearning to give the Excalibur a try just to see how I like it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

If you really get into scrolling, your saw choice will eventually become a matter of personal choice. Asking which is better than another is like getting together a group of dedicated Ford guys with a group of Bowtie junkies and asking them all together which is better.
Myself (you can check out my projects to guage my scrolling abilities), I like my "entry level" Delta SS250 that I bought on clearance for $69. If I could take my pick of saws (if I could find one and could afford it), it would be a Delta P20 or a Delta Q3. 
I have talked to many people who use the Dewalt 788. Myself, I got the chance to test one and was not impressed. Dont' get me wrong. It is a great saw. In my opinion though, it was just not enough better than my Delta SS250 to justify the price jump.
As for the Excaliber, this at one time was my unicorn. I dreamed of owning one. I realize now that my thinking was flawed though. After much consideration it came down to this. I thought with all the hype and the price tag on it, that it just had to be a superior saw. Why else could they justify such a high cost? Well, finally I came down to earth and have talked to four different people that actually owned the Excaliber. 
Then I done some lengthy research on the Excaliber. I scoured the internet for all the photos, reviews, and stories I could find, anything to do with the Excaliber. Even though I knew I'd probably never be able to afford one, I guess I just wanted to know what made this saw so much better to cost over a grand when I was cutting happily on my saw that cost less than a benjamin.
In my opinion, getting an Excaliber is like buying a Rolls Royce. Yes it's a good saw. Yes you get the name and the bragging rights. Beyond that though, you get a saw. While it may be a great saw, it is still a saw. I have not found one single review or owner who can tell me a single things that justifies the price tag. 
So, given the choices you mentioned in your post, I recommend the Dewalt. I have heard very few complaints about this saw. While I do have a preference of Delta, if I was to be impartial, the Dewalt seems like a very good saw for what it costs. 
If I had the chance to buy a Dewalt for a cost I could afford, I'd probably jump on it. The funny things is though, if I had a Dewalt, I would buy the kit to change the blade holders (these kits are available through several sources) to the Quickclamp II sytem that is found on Delta saws. I think the Quickclamp II system is far superior to any other clamping system out there today.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

I went thru a couple of cheap ryobi's until enough was enough and they just didn't do what i ended up wanting to do. I bought an Excalibur 12 months ago and haven't looked back. YES it was expensive but worth every penny. Believe me, if you aint got it you cant use it. You might be just interested in intarsia at the moment but once you get a machine that can actually do other stuff …...well, ....enough said. Imagination is all that is required and the sky is the limit in possibilities of great endless projects. Just check out my project page to see what I mean! (I still cant decide what I enjoy doing on the scrollsaw.)


----------



## patch (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a delta it rattles and bangs but still goes well it would be 4years old. I also have a Excalibur will never buy one again it will not stand up to the hard work bearing are housed in aluminium and come loss had to turn it out and put a metal sleeve to fix the problem blade holder wears thread out again only aluminium I use my saw 5 to 6 hours 5 days a week and it just over 12 months old I paid $1300 AU for it thinking you only get what you pay for so I thought I was getting a good saw
This is just my experience with the Excalibur and there would be a lot of people that would not agree with me


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I have the Dewalt and I use it mostly to cut veneer but i have also done some kids puzzles,it has been a great tool,and I would buy it again.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a Dremel 1830 … before that I had a 16" Craftsman and some no-name saw I picked up at a garage sale. I have also looked at the MasterForce at Menards.

If I were going to buy a new saw today, I wouldn't consider any of them.

The Hegner and Excalibur saws sound good in the reviews, but they can be a little pricey.

The DeWalt DW788 costs a couple of hundred bucks less, and draws mostly favorable reviews. For example, Amazon.com has over 100 reviews on the DW788 dating back more than 10 years … 67% give it 5 stars. I had a chance to use a DW788 in the workshop of a friend, and it is rock solid … a real pleasure to use when compared to my Dremel.

I also took note of the fact that Steve Good (Scrollsaw Workshop … http://www.scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com) has two of them in his shop. Steve shops and buys very carefully.

I don't think you could go wrong with a Hegner or Excalibur, but my choice would be the DeWalt DW788.

FWIW, I have seen a couple of DW788's on Craigslist around our area as well.

-Gerry


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I use to have a Hegner many years back and I liked it but have never been a big scroller. I sold it and did without a scroll saw for a number of years. Then a couple of years ago I got a Dewalt. What few times I've used it were maybe a couple of hours at a time. I'm pretty good with maintenance since I've worked in furniture and moulding plants for most of my life where I maintained the equipment. I like the way that the Dewalt is built after being able to look it over in my shop and before I bought it I read a lot of good reviews and personal opinions of it. I believe that it is a good saw for the money and am not sorry that I bought it. I know that my opinion would count for more if I used it more but I'm not a big user of a scroll saw. However, that is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I really appreciate everyones input. Based on many of the comments and my own research so far, I'm leaning more and more towards the Dewalt.

Thanks again


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I also have a Dewalt. I've never tried the Excalibur. As someone mentioned get a variable speed one. Also someone said something about the vibration. When I first started using the scroll saw I didn't use it on the stand that came with it. It vibrated all over the place so I thought I'd put it on the stand. It may the worlds of difference for me. I also made a stand for it from plywood with rollers and added an anti-vibration mate. I don't have any vibration at all now. I purchased a test tube holder and plastic test tubes with lids to store my saw blades in. I then used a rear earth magnet to secure it to the stand. I'm just glad I didn't purchase something cheap then I'd have to upgrade later.

Good Luck
Angela


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a dewalt and love it. Before that I had a cheap sears model that had to be bolted down to the work table so it wouldn't vibrate off onto the floor.

I make blade holders out of 1/2" scrap pvc
I bore holes in a 2×4 and glue on end of the pipe into the board


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Another vote for DeWalt. Had a cheapie, and couldn't stand using it. The DW is a joy to use, and it is capable of much more than I can do with it. You can find them lightly used for $300, which makes it a no-brainer.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Three words come to mind: excaliber, RBI hawk & Hegner. (variiable speed a must). Good luck and it only hurts once,pain goes away quickley with use. JB


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Remember you are using any scroll saw at the extream end of it's capabilty when cutt ing 2" thick material. I had a DeWalt and used it for 2" work and it cut great but did not hold up. After it was out of warantee and contunied to break down I got a Hagner. Not as smooth but very robust machine.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I went ahead and baught the Dewalt DW788. stumbled across a complete set, saw, stand and light for $425 on craigslist. The guy bought it at Rockler 3 years ago, and never took it out of the box. I was skeptical until I got there. Unbelievable, all interior packing was still sealed up. It is brand new. WOW, I tested it out and what a difference. This thing is great.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

becikeja-That would qualify as a *tool gloat*! Congratulations.

-Gerry


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

The experts, those who design patterns and those who sell blades, etc. all say the cheapest you can buy, aslong as it uses plain blades, is as good and usable as the best ones out there. They recommend variable speed, easy blade tensioning and a table that tilts at least one way. Beyond that all are basicly the same. They are the experts. I got mine at Ace on sale for $69. With the right blases for the job, it does fine.

STEVE


----------



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

Recently bought a Porter Cable and it feill apart in one hour of use. So now, it's between a Delta or Dewalt. I'll keep you posted on their final choice.

Jake


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been using my Dewalt for over 2 years now. (yes this post somehow re-surfaced, but it is over 2 years old)
Very pleased with it, the saw runs true, no vibration, easy blade change, tilt table works great, blade tensioning is simple and quick. Would definitely recommend the Dewalt


----------



## ScrollSawVideo (Jun 8, 2010)

By far, the best scrollsaw is the one that you can addord. I have seen masterpieces come out of the Dremel, Craftsman and other less expensive models. Experience and the want to succeed is the key here, not the saw expense.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I had an old thumper made by crafstman… it died. I picked up a hitachi and it was pretty good for a less expensive saw. Only used it a couple of times. It's in my attic now. I came across a guy on craigslist selling a dewalt 788 for $75. I bought it immediately. Almost no use on it. Brushes still like new. I think he got the saw from an inheritence and looked up scroll saws and saw that most were in the $100-$145 price range so he sold this used one for half that. It's a good saw with nothing wrong with it. And it's like new.

I blogged about it here.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

My first scroll saw was the HF special, my grandson still has it. Then I bought a RBI hawk ,then years ago while on a trip to in 1997 I watched a scroller in Branson Mo. using a wooden scroll saw I ordered one and when I finally took delivery of it I sold the RBI. It is all made of oak. would look good in the living rm.
It does not have a tilting table which is its only negative. It has a number of 91 on it built in 1997
Any of you folks ever see one? 
D


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I have had two RBI Hawk saws, and I am still using a 26 inch VS Hawk. You can often find one used on CL. In fact there is a 16" listed for $250 right now, here in St Petersburg, FL.


----------



## Mamalu (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm been using a DW788 to cut 1 1/2 MDF and unfortunately it just broke down! Now I'm looking for a really good scroll saw to do this job, I was thinking about replacing it with the Hawk BM-26. Any advices?

I'll appreciate any comment!

Thank you!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The Hawk is a very good saw and I think the Hegner is better. But, both machines are at the top of the list of quality scroll saws. One thing to look at is how the blades are inserted and changed. Some machines are easier than others to feed the blade up from the bottom. If possible, see if you can try a Hawk and Hegner and decide which one works best for you


----------



## mchuray (Mar 11, 2010)

Well I have an Excalibur 21 and am very pleased with it. It is the smoothest saw that I got to try. At the time the Dewalt & Delta were pretty much the same saw and I got to try it and was going to get it when I got a chance to try the Excalibur. The vibration level was so much lower for me that I decided to forgo other tools to get it. Would do it again.
Mark


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mark … Wise choice!


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Video speak.


----------



## Mamalu (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for your advice, I decided to buy the hawk, based on several videos I saw in YouTube, my hawk is on the way, and as soon as I try it, I'll share my experience you!

Thank again!


----------



## ScrollSawChad (Nov 10, 2018)

I know it's an old post, but you can't go wrong with a Dewalt. That's what I used when making this guide: https://www.scrollsawhero.com/the-ultimate-getting-started-guide-to-scroll-saws/


----------



## steve104c (Jan 4, 2015)

Check out the Hegner brand ( German made). I have a smaller size 14" and like it very much. Very well made. Customer service good. Bought floor model that was past warranty but was give new warranty from when I bought it. Needed a bellows. Sent new one with no hassle. Runs very smooth. Variable speed. Will run really slow with no strain. Just look and see.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

If your plans were to do scroll saw projects involving. 200+ blade changes, that would be an important factor. But your stated interest is intarsia which may involve very few. Any machine that moves a blade up & down will do.

I originally started with a hand-operated scroll saw. Yes, a simple parallelogram holding the blade vertically, and a handle that moved it up & down. I presently have a 20" Dewalt that my son bought in a yard sale for $40. It looks like it may be the original prototype for this machine. It does the job


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

> ... I presently have a 20" Dewalt that my son bought in a yard sale for $40. It looks like it may be the original prototype for this machine.


Ah, another successful tool gloat. That's why we can never give up going to those darn yard sales, thrift shops and auctions.


----------

